# WinCC 7.0 Server-Client, Kein Startbild



## Helmpflicht (1 April 2011)

Moin,

Ich hab heute ein bisschen mit einem Server-Client-System unter WinCC 7.0 rumgespielt.

Hat auch so alles gut geklappt, der Server läuft mit seinem Projekt und zeigt mir alle Variablen usw an. Der Client ist im Serverprojekt eingetragen. Die Serverdaten, "Packages" usw sind erzeugt und auf den Client übertragen.

Jetzt hab ich aber bei Client ein Problem. Wie gesagt, die Verbindung zum Server ist auf dem Client angelegt und funktioniert auch "irgendwie", ich kann jedenfalls die Serverdaten aktualisieren und wenn ich auf dem Server z.B. ein Bild hinzufüge, sehe ich das dann auch auf dem Client (also steht die Verbindung zwischen den Beiden schonmal).

Wenn ich jetzt aber das Projekt auf dem Client aktiviere, kommt noch beim Starten die Meldung, das das Startbild nicht gefunden wurde. Es erscheint ein Fester, in dem ich die Bilderliste des Servers sehe, aber wenn ich eins auswähle, kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich mir auf den Rechnern im WinCC-Explorer den Status der Verbindung anzeigen lassen, ist die Verbindung aber aufgebaut. Zur Info: Die Rechner sind Siemens-PCs mit zwei Netzwerkkarten, im Simatic-Shell ist aber bei beiden die richtige Karte ausgewählt.


Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, woran es liegen kann, das ich das Startbild am Client nicht öffnen kann?  (Falls noch Angaben fehlen, einfach reinschreiben, was Ihr noch wissen müsst)


DANKE


----------



## Willy (2 April 2011)

*Fail to load/ ip   / picture.pd*

Halo 

konnte mich zwar anmelden , aber es wurde kein Startbild geladen .
Probier mal den Tip von APPROX - der hat mir geholfen . Server 
läuft wieder .

''Ansonsten würde ich mal so vorgehen: WebUser im User Administrator löschen und neu anlegen. GEpublishte Bilder löschen und neu publishen, Web-Startbild im User-Administrator neu eintragen und probieren...
Gruß Approx ''


Willy


----------



## Move (2 April 2011)

Hi,

du musst im WinCC-Projekt des Client unter Rechnereigenschaften das Startbild separat angeben, so wars bei mir zumindest.
Bei Server steht das @Screen.pdl, der Client kennt dieses Bild aber nicht.
Ich habe dem Client eine Kopie des @Welcome.pdl gegeben.
Gruß
Move


----------



## Approx (3 April 2011)

@Willy: der TE hat wohl kein Problem mit einem Web-Client, sondern mit einem "echten" WinCC-Client. ;-)
Helpflicht, handelt es sich um ein Multiclient-Projekt? (Client hat eigenes WinCC-Projekt, Projekt wird lokal auf Rechner gestartet). 
Falls ja: Du schreibst ja, daß du die Serverpackages vom Client aus laden kannst. Hast Du auch den Standard-Server eingetragen? Meist sind diese Einstellungen nach einem Package-Laden verloren, und man muss sie neu eintragen. Den Standardserver trägt man auch unter der Rubrik "Serverdata" ein.
Gruß Approx


----------



## Helmpflicht (4 April 2011)

Hallo Approx,

Ja, es ist ein Multiclient, der Standard-Server ist aber eingetragen. Bin gerade etwas ratlos bei der Sache.


----------



## Approx (4 April 2011)

Bei WinCC V6.x muss man unter den Rechnereigenschaften (WinCC-Explorer) das Startbild angeben. Ist bei den Anlaufparametern auch das Häkchen für "Grafics Runtime" gesetzt? Was heißt eigentlich "habe ein bisschen herumgespielt"? Lief das Projekt schon mal?
Ansonsten mal im Diangnose-Ordner unter ../WinCC/Diagnose die StartWinCCxx ansehen. Was steht da so drin?
Approx


----------



## Willy (4 April 2011)

Hallo Approx

Alles lief bis zur Installation von UD2 für WinCC7 SP2 . Erst dein Rat mit den Userlevel , ließ 
auch dann den Webserver wieder richtig laufen . und jetzt noch eine Frage .
In Absprache mit der EDV wurde in Wincc eine Auflösung von 24 Zoll (1920x1200) gewählt nun wird
die Firma aber mit 22Zoll (1680x1050) ausgestattet . Seit SP2 ist aber der horizontale
Schiebebalken im IE 8 verschwunden . Die Optionen im Webnavigator Client haben auch nichts gebracht . Gibt es dafür auch eine Lösung ?

Danke Willy


----------



## Helmpflicht (5 April 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Bei WinCC V6.x muss man unter den Rechnereigenschaften (WinCC-Explorer) das Startbild angeben. Ist bei den Anlaufparametern auch das Häkchen für "Grafics Runtime" gesetzt? Was heißt eigentlich "habe ein bisschen herumgespielt"? Lief das Projekt schon mal?
> Ansonsten mal im Diangnose-Ordner unter ../WinCC/Diagnose die StartWinCCxx ansehen. Was steht da so drin?
> Approx



Das Startbild ist vorgegeben und die Anlaufparameter sind auch richtig eigestellt.

"Rumgespielt" heißt, das demnächst ein paar Rechner austauschen will und dabei auf WinCC 7 upgrade, dafür wollte ich das ganze vorher schonmal testen. Das Projekt lief schonmal und ist von 6.2 auf 7 migriert.


  Kann es vielleicht an den beiden Netzwerkkarten des Rechners liegen (der alte Client hat nur eine)? Beim Server muss ich ja auch angeben, von welcher Karte die ganzen Variablen empfangen werden, muss ich da vielleicht auch irgendwo auswählen, worüber die Server-Client-Verbindung hergestellt wird?


----------



## Approx (6 April 2011)

Ja, die Netzwerkkarte muss man im Simatic Shell auswählen. Dazu im Explorer das Simatic Shell auswählen und in der obersten Ebene einen Rechtsklick machen. Klingt für mich aber unlogisch, da Du ja bereits geschrieben hast, im Simatic Shell sei alles in Ordnung (Serverrechner usw sichtbar)
Im WinCC-Explorer des Servers kann man unter Extras->Status Verbindungen die Rechnerverbindungen ansehen. Was steht denn da so drin..? 
Gruß Approx
P.S. Bei meinen Angaben beziehe ich mich immer auf WinCC V6.x, da ich mit V7 noch nix zu tun hatte - und hoffe es ist bei V7 noch genauso.


----------



## Helmpflicht (6 April 2011)

Die Lösung meines Problems kam von Siemens und heißt "Update".

CD rein, installieren und wie durch Zauberhand geht alles, aber was es jetzt genau war, weiß ich nicht, hab nichts an den Einstellungen geändert.

Trotzdem nochmal danke


----------

